# Pheasant Question



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Do the cocks crow all through the year? I have hunted ND several times and don't know that I have ever heard one. Do they sound similar to a barnyard rooster?


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

No, and no.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I've heard them crow lots of times in the fall.Usually right at first light.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Yes they crow in the fall. Spent many late afternoons/early evenings on the lake and listened to them crow in Sept/Oct.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

In the summer I fish a small lake in southern Barnes County. Especially in July, when we're making our way around the lake, we can hear the "crunk-unk" from various grassy areas on the shore.

They definitely do NOT sound like barnyard roosters.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Spring too - hear them when turkey hunting. I don't know, I think they're a little barn-yard rooster'ish, just one that's had valium mixed in with the screenings. Similar sound, just different volume and cadence: err-Err (second part often a little higher pitched).


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

stop it..........I won't be able to work or sleep thinking about those roosters crowing! Pheasant PHEVER (like those damn price-phister faucets) is in full effect and I am still weeks away!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I heard roosters crowing this apirl while fishing at Channel A.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

:beer:


----------



## Dexter (Sep 27, 2004)

holmsvc said:


> I heard roosters crowing this apirl while fishing at Channel A.


We've started to see more pheasants up there too. In fact, we saw a couple of roosters on shore near the country club, in Creel Bay. Is there a game farm up there that is producing these birds?


----------

